# Modern Problems: Consent - What's It All About?! (10/27/2021)



## XDel (Oct 28, 2021)

The world is ever moving forward, and things are changing faster than ever, and so it is that modern young people are often perplexed by simple words such as "consent, yes, and no", for which reason I have created this video, so as to provide clarity and wisdom.


----------

